# Papaya problem



## samstar (Dec 31, 2009)

Mixed Mazuri with little papaya juice yesterday and today Torty had diarhea, is this normal? It's his first time having papaya.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2009)

Torty is a Star, right? I don't know anything about them. Are they supposed to have fruit?


----------



## samstar (Dec 31, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Torty is a Star, right? I don't know anything about them. Are they supposed to have fruit?



Yes Torty is my lovely Star, I thought I add a bit of flavour to his Mazuri for new years eve celebration, to make it more exciting and yummy for him and today he gave me a nice new years eve present-diahrea.


----------



## Luvthemtorts (Jan 1, 2010)

Samstar,
Not surpising in the least.
Lay off the fruits/fruit juices and stick to high fiber, course weeds/grasses and greens. Stars thrive on grasses and weeds that a goat would be hard pressed to eat lol. 
Deviate too much with the sugary sweet foods and you're asking for trouble including an overgrowth of gut fauna and increased gut motility.


----------



## samstar (Jan 1, 2010)

Luvthemtorts said:


> Samstar,
> Not surpising in the least.
> Lay off the fruits/fruit juices and stick to high fiber, course weeds/grasses and greens. Stars thrive on grasses and weeds that a goat would be hard pressed to eat lol.
> Deviate too much with the sugary sweet foods and you're asking for trouble including an overgrowth of gut fauna and increased gut motility.



Thanks. It is his first time having papaya and that to a little squeezed and mixed with his Mazuri. Sure is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## willy wonka (Jan 3, 2010)

hi samstsar...

i'm sure you're from malaysia.. just want to know where you get all your torty

equipment and food?? which shop you go. where can i find mvb megaray?? 

looking forward for your replies. thanks..


----------



## samstar (Jan 3, 2010)

willy wonka said:


> hi samstsar...
> 
> i'm sure you're from malaysia.. just want to know where you get all your torty
> 
> ...



I'm from Singapore and I buy a lot online. Bought the Star from JB.


----------



## willy wonka (Jan 4, 2010)

samstar said:


> willy wonka said:
> 
> 
> > hi samstsar...
> ...



oo i see.. can you tell me from what website you buy in online?? thanks samstar..


----------



## samstar (Jan 4, 2010)

willy wonka said:


> samstar said:
> 
> 
> > willy wonka said:
> ...



Shelled Warriors Store, let Sarah know I refered you to her.


----------

